# Booom!



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/co ... 00774.html

This ought to make us feel secure! :eyeroll:

No surprise though....drug lords can do it every day.

This isn't a republican thing or a Democrat thing its a "us" thing, and we best try to do better


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I saw that yesterday. Scary stuff.

Not sure if its in the article you linked, but one article I read yesterday said that one of the folks at a railyard got so sick of false alarms going off that he turned the detector off. Was worried about meeting the schedule.

I hope this serves as a pretty good wake up call.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I must be missing something obvious. 
Our borders are so wide open, that nuclear weapons can be brought in with paperwork forged from the internet, and yet tens of thousands of people protest against efforts to tighten up the border. 
It's me right? My SPED teacher and Mother have been telling me for years that I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, so what is it, what am I missing?
If we need to eliminate or curtail the flow of illegal traffic over the borders, why is anybody against fences, walls, check posts and gates?
It seems to me that we could say to any and all foreign persons and materials, "Hello, welcome to America, please fill out these forms, answer these questions, smile for the camera, have this kind of identification ready, enter thru these gates, enjoy your stay."
I wonder if we will wait for the bomb to blow up in a metro area, pay to re build it, pay a settlement to all the victims families, and then pay to secure the borders.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The attempt to give these illegals permits to work here is no different from giving shoplifters a permit to do steal. They broke the law, time to pay the piper. In the process we can halt terrorists from sneaking across the border. This president is soft on terrorists and hard on civil liberties of Americans.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Although I am not quite a fan, there isn't much else to listen to in the afternoons, but I thought I would quote Ed Schulz.

"This administration is still in a pre-911 mindset."


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thats BS the administration has to fight an unending battle to keep the hunt for islamic jihadists going and their efforts are continously mischaracterized and politicized by the media and the Dems. and that is getting our boys killed in action, a united front is the best thing to wear the jihadists out and discourage them.

You can find a lot of fault on this admistration and the current Mexican standoff( pun intended) on the immigrant issues is a big one that points to the politics of this ....

but to characterize the Bush admin as pre 9-11 is just wrong. Bush is about the only one that really seems to get it, although he has sure dropped the ball on the border issues because of his belief in the importance of the mexican immigrants to our economy.

A belief I strongly disagree with but I have to admit its always been his position and hes' stuck to it and that I admire.

The man has convictions right or wrong that is something I like about him.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Thats BS the administration has to fight an unending battle to keep the hunt for islamic jihadists going and their efforts are continously mischaracterized and politicized by the media and the Dems. and that is getting our boys killed in action, a united front is the best thing to wear the jihadists out and discourage them.


The Bush administration has screwed up at every turn. To support them as if they were doing a good job would go against what we believe in.



> Bush is about the only one that really seems to get it, although he has sure dropped the ball on the border issues because of his belief in the importance of the mexican immigrants to our economy.


What does he get? Seems to me what he gets is his own personal agenda, which happens to have failed on a regular basis.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Your wrong and your ridiculous position that he has screwed up at every turn is just a stupid as me making the argument that everthing Clinton did was a bad idea.

Your backsliding MT, no one always make the right decision or the wrong decision

Bush was correct on Tax cuts the economy has benefited and he has been correct on Iraq and the war on terror in general. As I pointed out in another thread the Osama/Saddam connection is coming out slowly but surely. Unfortunately our "Media" is only going to pursue the truth when it becomes so obvious thay cannot ignore it no matter how much it goes against their ajenda

Unfortunately way too many want instant success, its not going to happen and Bush to his credit has always correctly said that it would be a long process. neither you or I nor anyone else "knows" how long or if it will actually be a success.

History will tell and we all will get to witness it, we live in facinating and dangerous time.
MT,
Open your mind and close the partisanship, it will stop you from the truth.
Clinton did good things, Bush does good things, both of them make mistakes. So do we....read read read.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Bob there are very few things that this administration has done partiularly well.



> Bush was correct on Tax cuts the economy has benefited and he has been correct on Iraq and the war on terror in general. As I pointed out in another thread the Osama/Saddam connection is coming out slowly but surely. Unfortunately our "Media" is only going to pursue the truth when it becomes so obvious thay cannot ignore it no matter how much it goes against their ajenda


The tax cuts have done a little to stimulate the economy, but we now sit in the largest national debt of all time. Bush was dead wrong about the war.



> Unfortunately way too many want instant success, its not going to happen and Bush to his credit has always correctly said that it would be a long process. neither you or I nor anyone else "knows" how long or if it will actually be a success.


You're right, but thus far most everything has been handled poorly.

I completely agree that Clinton made mistakes, but on the same note I can point out ten good things that Clinton did for every bad. With Bush you're lucky to get 1:1. This man and this administration can be summed up in one word, incompetent.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/co ... 01163.html


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I can point out ten good things that Clinton did for every bad.


Do that, and lets see if there is anyone on here that will agree with you. This should be good.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> > I can point out ten good things that Clinton did for every bad.
> 
> 
> Do that, and lets see if there is anyone on here that will agree with you. This should be good.


I'm certain that if I posted that the Earth is round people could argue the point. It was really just a figure of speech, I'm trying to convey that Clinton was far more competent.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I understand. Trying to think of nine good things he did would be tough. On another note only the things we like very much or truly find disgusting do we remember. If I could think of ten things off the top of my head that Bush has done I would perhaps like six or seven. Most of Clinton's stupid thing was putting his name to stupid firearms bills. Looking, and listening to Hillary there are things I can forgive Clinton for, but still it was stupid to lie, I don't think Hillary cares. Then there was the other women. I think the guy was a certifiable pervert.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

It was easy for Clinton he came in when the countries prospairity was on an upswing. Shucks I think Socks could of run the white house during those times.............


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

MT ... Clinton faced very few "Challenges" ... in any "National Sensitive" sort of way ... certainly not any he was compelled to respond to in a meaningful way.

And Clinton had the "Dot-Com-Bubble" working in his favor.

GWB was slapped straight away with the repercussions from both of Clinton's "Mitigating" circumsatances.

I try hard never to take "Pot-Shots" at Clinton even though I believe he is a "Scum Bag" on a personal level ...

And I take offense to folks poking at GWB as he attempts to take meaningful action against those things detrimental to America.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Clinton did some good stuff although some of it was purely because Newt gingrichs congress dragged him along kicking and screaming and he is so politically smart he knew when to cooperate.

I think he also realized that even though the dems in congress didn't like it he could get away with the politics of it and still be in favor of the conservative and middle roaders of the dems ou in the hinterlands.

He is a masterful politician. Bush is also.

Too bad the reps in congress changed their toon when they got control of the presidency...... spend spend spend :eyeroll:



> I think the guy was a certifiable pervert.


 I agree but if you look at the options hillary vs Monica there is some logic there also :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

ANOTHER HIGH FOR NASDAQ?

Yup.  Militant Tiger  Who says



> The tax cuts have done a little to stimulate the economy


 Looks like our economy is still ripping along. NASDAQ hit a five-year high yesterday. Tech stocks led a rally. In addition, the Japanese NIKKEI index toped 17,000 for the first time in over five years. Our economy is sound and growing ... but you would never know it listening to the whining Democrats.

If you get some facts before you post this would not be so easy :wink:


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

I could buy that the Administration is in a Pre-9/11 mindset. The borders should have been the first thing LOCKED DOWN. How many of the terrorists from 9/11 came accross the Canadian Border? Now we are finding out dirty bombs are/can be smuggled accross the borders? Come on Bush-bots! It is okay to call a spade a spade! I agree with the wars (well, not the way we are fighting them), I agree with Pre-Emption, but Bush has had his head in the sand on issues as well.

Jeff Given


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The whole congress,senate, and president is not in a pre 9-11 mindset about the borders, they know full well the risk, but because they are more interested in political favor of the hispanic vote in the US than they are in the security of the country. They ignore the borders they are all cowards about this issue. As I've always said the number one thing that all politicians care about is staying in power or regaining it.

The country comes second to their personal ambitions.

A pox on all of them,

although the ignorant american people deserve it for tolerating them

And I'm no Bush bot I criticize him when he does things I don't agree with, the republicrats and the democans are one party in reality, the elitist party and we the stupid are their serfs.

I wish everyone in this country would vote libertarian next election and give them a jolt in the ***. They need be told they work for us not the other way around.

It will be interesting to see if this immigration issue is enough for the American people to get off their ***** and do something. I think Americans are too stupid to care or even recognize the problem and like all the issues, other than attention for political beneift of one of the parties, it will not be addressed. :******:


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Whether or not they know the risks and refuse to shut down the borders is beyond me. For them to not act on it shows a pre 9/11 mindset. I do agree with everything you said (except for the libertarian thing) though.

Jeff Given


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

How could they possibly not know??

Its politics before the good of the country plain as day!

Notice the Dems are real quite on this also both sides are scared to death the will antagonize the hispanic vote.

Gutless politicians and Political correctness will get a lot of american civilians killed one of these days


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Ohh I agree, how could they not know? The terrorists sure as hell know! But by them not acting, it demonstrates a pre-9/11 mindset. Maybe they don't have it, but it sure as hell looks like they do.

We're on the same page here...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My point is its not a pre 9-11 mindset its just pure politically motivated dishonesty which is worse, they are not stupid they are a bunch of cowards, more afraid of a voting block than they are of the rest of us getting killed.

And the mexicans are like the Muslims very quiet about the truth, uke: our wimpy politicians could use the moral support of the mexicans that are here legally but they are silent.

Its one more example of how the modern immigrant is unwilling to assimilate and adopt our culture.

I think we should throw every illegal out and permanently deport any naturalized citizen from mexico that helps the illegals evade deportation.

Furthermore we should harsely punish any american company that knowingly hires illegals, fine the **** out of them.

If the jobs dry up we won't have to deport them they will leave on their own


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The republican national committee called this evening wanting donations. I told them they would not see a penny until they started acting like conservatives again. I told them that the pathetic way they are handling the Mexican boarder is shameful. They said maybe $25 would be better. I said do you have a problem with English, good night. I hope they get the message.


----------

